# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  The Dream Birthday Party Club

## skysaw

Is your birthday coming up? Want to have the party of your dreams? Give us a heads up, and we'll all try to dream about you!

 :Party:   ::breakitdown::  

*Here's how to play:*
Post here within 10 days of your birthday (no earlier, please). Please post a representative photo of yourself, your birthdate, and as much information you'd like to give out that will help people conjure you up. Let us know what you'd like us to bring to the party, and we'll all report back here what happened in our versions of the party. 

Here's a sample template you can borrow:

-----------------------

--- Your Photo Here ---

-----------------------
*Name:* JoeDreamer
*Birthday:* July 21
*Age:* 20
*The Party:* We're having a 60s theme! Everyone bring your long hair, sandles, and bell-bottoms! The cake will be shaped like a peace sign, and we'll be grooving out on black lights and Hendrix till the break of dawn!


Who's up first?

----------


## Burns

Cool idea  :smiley:  Did you have a good birthday, skysaw?

----------


## BeSomebody

When is the next Dinky-Dream product coming out?

----------


## zobey

Neat!  I'm in.

----------


## skysaw

> Cool idea  Did you have a good birthday, skysaw?



My birthday was back in February, and yes, it was good.  :smiley:  

Anyone coming up in the next month here?

----------


## JJB

He he Well my birthday is on aug 29 so i guess we could test this thing out on my birthday  ::D:  .

----------


## Lunalight

That's a great idea!  Although I think it would be cooler if you didn't set a theme and no picture...but it was your idea so run with it!  Any set places to meet for the party?  Like the Lucid Crossroads events room?  I already plan on going there for the wedding... ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

Here's a little heads up:

This month's calender.

Next month's calender.

----------


## skysaw

> Here's a little heads up:
> 
> This month's calender.
> 
> Next month's calender.



The calendar helps, but it takes someone who wants to do it to let us know. I don't know the majority of the names who are coming up this month. Also, some people may have their birthdays hidden.

Unless someone appears before JJB's birthday, we can start with that one.

----------


## Oneironaught

> The calendar helps, but it takes someone who wants to do it to let us know.



I agree, I was just pointing out that there are plenty coming up.





> I don't know the majority of the names who are coming up this month.



Me neither.





> Also, some people may have their birthdays hidden.



A bunch never filled in theirs birthday field.

But, yes, I agree that it should only be those who post an invitation. Unless we throw a surprise party  ::D:

----------


## FreeOne

suprise partys are the best!

if only shared dreams were real.  :Sad:

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

Hey great idea. My birthday is tomorrow (August 6th) so I would appreciate a party.



That picture should be a link to a bigger version (yes I know its a terrible picture of me) and then you can click see original size to see an even bigger one. I am the one on the right (with the fancy red shoes). I'll describe myself if you can't see that. I am tall and thin with glasses. I have long blond hair that goes down to my glasses in the front and about halfway down my neck in the back. My hair is perfectly straight, no curls at all.

Name: ThePhobiaViewed 
Birthday: August 6th (party is night between the 5th and 6th)
Age: 17
The Party: The Lucid Crossroads Event Room isn't big enough, so go out the hidden back door and there will be a giant endless field with a very large stage. All musicians and non-musicians are welcome to bring their instruments and jam along. Any famous musicians you wish to spawn are welcome. Dress in the clothing of the music you like. There will be an endless 12 bar blues in A with rounds of soloing. If any famous bands show up or if enough people know a song (Freebird anyone?) then we'll play that. Lots of food already so no need to bring any. If enough orchestra players show up we will play some Metallica and Dream Theater with you. We need a Continuum player for Octavarium so please come if you own own one. Everyone's welcome, bring your friends, eat our food, dance and party. Cake will be in the size and shape of a bass drum. Doors open at your first REM stage and stay open all night and into the day. Hope everyone can come! ::banana::

----------


## Alex D

Go go August 29th, my birthday too. :F

This sounds like a fun idea, I should give it a go. Can we have an old school disco?

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> Go go August 29th, my birthday too. :F
> 
> This sounds like a fun idea, I should give it a go. Can we have an old school disco?



Sorry can't go to yours, it's a school night :Eek: . Just kidding, I'll be there with my afro and platform shoes. To quote a ------helpwanted.com commercial "I love to boogie!" ::banana::

----------


## skysaw

> Hey great idea. My birthday is tomorrow (August 6th) so I would appreciate a party.



Yay! Our first party!

I'll be there for sure. If you don't make it tonight, try for tomorrow night for the recap show!  ::D: 

I love the idea of the jam session. I'm going to bring my Chapman Stick:


 ::sunflower::

----------


## Sugarglider11

> suprise partys are the best!
> 
> if only shared dreams were real.



 they are, I've had two

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> I love the idea of the jam session. I'm going to bring my Chapman Stick:



That things pretty cool. I just went to the site and wanted one until I saw the prices ::o: . If I'm spending that much I'm gonna get a nice bass or guitar or a continuum (small one, the big one is over $5000). My axe of choice will be my 7-string washburn or I might spawn a Paul Gilbert Sig.

----------


## skysaw

> That things pretty cool. I just went to the site and wanted one until I saw the prices. If I'm spending that much I'm gonna get a nice bass or guitar or a continuum (small one, the big one is over $5000). My axe of choice will be my 7-string washburn or I might spawn a Paul Gilbert Sig.



It's not just the price that'll get you on those... the typical wait time is one year, as they are all custom made to spec. Mine took 15 months from when I ordered it!

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> It's not just the price that'll get you on those... the typical wait time is one year, as they are all custom made to spec. Mine took 15 months from when I ordered it!



Well then you have some time to save up the money I guess.:p

----------


## Lunalight

I'm so glad I logged on, I may have missed the party!  Sounds awesome; I'll bring my guitar!  ::D:

----------


## jamous

Phobia: tonight then right??

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> I'm so glad I logged on, I may have missed the party! Sounds awesome; I'll bring my guitar!



Great, what kind do you have? I'm gonna spawn lots of signature models (except not Yngwies:p scalloped frets are not my thing)





> Phobia: tonight then right??



Yep tonight. If you miss it it'll come out on dvd (but only in the dream world:p)

----------


## Lunalight

> Great, what kind do you have?



It looks like this:  The brand is Arbor.








> Yep tonight. If you miss it it'll come out on dvd (but only in the dream world:p)



That is brilliant.  Just brilliant.  ::D:   I'll videotape some of it on my magic camera that never runs out of film and is flies itself.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> It looks like this: The brand is Arbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is brilliant. Just brilliant.  I'll videotape some of it on my magic camera that never runs out of film and is flies itself.



Nice, I'm not a big fan of Les Paul shapes myself, too common looking I think. I'm more into cool, odd looking ones and good deals. For my birthday I'm getting my 10th and 11th guitars. They probably won't come on time because musiciansfriend is switching warehouses and is all messed up. They upgraded me to free overnight shipping though which is appreciated so I'll deal. i prefer my 7 string Washburn to my others, except maybe my Traben bass (best basses ever) but I'm terrible at finger picking bass and Trabens are made for popping and slapping. In case anyones wondering the 2 new ones I'm getting are a Jackson Warrior (the one thats like $300) and an Epiphone Thunderbird IV (bass).

We definately need some people with cameras so we can get good multi-angle footage for the dvd. In case you're wondering how to find this DVD, just go into any lucid store that sells concert DVDs and look, you'll find it. It should be out in a few days (bootlegs maybe sooner).

----------


## Oneironaught

> That things pretty cool. I just went to the site and wanted one until I saw the prices.



I owned a Chapman Stick in the early-mid 90's. I wish I never sold that thing.





> If I'm spending that much I'm gonna get a nice bass or guitar



But with the touch guitar - which is what the Chapman Stick is - you get a bass _and_ guitar in one  ::D:

----------


## 27

Oh, I wish I'd heard about this sooner, I turned 18 on July 20th. Oh well, If I happen to be lucid tonight I'll definatly try to make it to ThePhobiaViewed's party. I'll be bringing Steve Vai and Joe Satriani with me and playing an Ibanez Jem through a Carvin V3 amp.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> But with the touch guitar - which is what the Chapman Stick is - you get a bass _and_ guitar in one



I've never been real good at tapping with my right hand. I watched the videos on their website and there was some crazy stuff but I play guitar and bass so I can play one thing at a time. I have a keyboard and learned a couple of songs but I can't focus on both hands at the same time. Wow I'm really hypr right now because I just watched Vai and Sheehan the the rest of them jamming out on the Eric Clapton Crossroads DVD. Man are they amazing (Sheehan should tell Yngwie that scalloping a bass is fine on the upper frets)

----------


## 27

Sheehan is a God. As is Vai. I love that DVD.

[Edit] Could you explain how to get to the event room? I know how to get to the Crossroads but I can't find where the events room is suposed to be on the website.

----------


## skysaw

I'm inviting Robert Fripp. It just wouldn't be complete without him.

----------


## skysaw

Darn... well I didn't make it last night. No lucids at all, though I did dream of a party. I remember saying the phrase "Lady, that's a hell of a lot of Barcardi!"

I do remember waking up at 4:00 with a splitting headache. Maybe it was best I didn't go hear all the loud dream music  :smiley:  -- I'll try again tonight for the recap show!

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> Could you explain how to get to the event room? I know how to get to the Crossroads but I can't find where the events room is suposed to be on the website.



Actually i was just gonna walk through a doorway and magically end up there, or hope that the dream started in the field. 

I didn't have any real dreams last night, the whole night was pretty much me reading replies to the forum. I guess I'll have to go to the recap show too.

I'm planning on staying inside alot today because my parent know everyone pretty much so no matter where we go they find someone to talk to make a big deal out of me and my brother (either for tennis or like yesterday saying "my baby's gonna be 17 :Mad: ). 

Just a funny note about that Crossroads DVD (the Eric Clapton one not the lucid one), I was thinking about focusing more on blues guitar after watching the first dvd. Then later I watched the second DVD and from the moment Vai walked on stage I knew thats the kind of stuff I wanna learn (I've never been good at the fast stuff but hey I've got lots of time). I had never really seen him that much and didn't know that Sheehan played with him (and I thought Paul Gilbert and Billy Sheehan were a power duo).

----------


## Lunalight

I had a lucid and was en route to the party, but woke up!  I think these parties should last at least a week.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> I had a lucid and was en route to the party, but woke up! I think these parties should last at least a week.



Well we're trying another one tonight and it may take the whole year, but I'm gonna get to my party eventually. Congrats on getting the lucid task done again ::banana:: . If I have an LD I'll go across the bridge and end up at my party, then find my real lief body. Kill 3 birds with 1 stone, er , LD.

----------

